# buildworld every time?



## murias (Feb 18, 2009)

Been playing with 7.1 now for a bit, seem to be getting the hang of most of it.  And really happy about the forum here.  Great community effort of assisting people.  My hat off to the community.

I have been reading a great deal of documentation on building custom kernels.  Everything I have been reading tells me these steps:

buildworld
buildkernel
installkernel
boot into single user mode with new kernel
installworld
if anything fails along the way start over.  

That last line tells me that I need to start from buildworld if a kernel fails to build.  is that necessary?

Also, if my source tree has not changed, at all, do I need to buildworld each and every time I wish to rebuild a kernel?  lets say I am doing a bit of kernel testing, and just wish to remove a few options or add a few options to my kernel.

Hoping the answer is as easy as I think it might be.  And a great big thank you for reading and replying.

Cheers
Murias


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2009)

murias said:
			
		

> Everything I have been reading tells me these steps:
> 
> buildworld
> buildkernel
> ...


No, if a kernel really fails you won't be able to boot. If you're just missing some functionality you can just rebuild the kernel without the buildworld.



> Also, if my source tree has not changed, at all, do I need to buildworld each and every time I wish to rebuild a kernel?  lets say I am doing a bit of kernel testing, and just wish to remove a few options or add a few options to my kernel.


Once world and kernel are in sync (version wise) you can rebuild/reinstall the kernel separately without problems.


----------



## murias (Feb 18, 2009)

Appreciate you clarifying that for me.

Cheers.


----------

